# How to get a medical marijuana Permit



## FruityBud (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are lucky enough to live in one of the 13 states with medical marijuana protection, you might be interested in reading this. While 11 of the 13 states have permit programs in place, information for the states without a registry program (Maine and Washington) will be provided. Some states even have dispensaries, and you will find that information here as well.

If you have a medical issue that involves severe cancer; chronic pain; wasting; glaucoma; HIV/AIDS; epilepsy; muscles spasms; among others (CA allows for the use of medical cannabis for certain mental disorders), you may qualify for a medical marijuana permit if you live in one of the following states:

*Alaska*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/mceprf

*California*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/n2lnex

*Colorado*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/n7mlqg

*Hawaii*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/lpnoj3

*Michigan*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/mzfzes

*Montana*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/kk2znw

*Nevada*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/n26lvx

*New Mexico*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/lelzho

*Oregon*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/nnnyve

*Rhode Island*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/krsn3e

*Vermont*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/ktv2s5

Again, Maine and Washington do not have registry programs in place. They do offer protection, so make sure to read through the requirements, because in Washington all you need is the written recommendation of your doctor.

*Maine*
hxxp://tinyurl.com/n92nbf

*Washington*
hxxp://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/medical-marijuana/

*Where can I find a compassionate doctor?*

The first thing to keep in mind when it comes to obtaining a doctor recommendation is that most medical marijuana patients obtain their recommendations from a doctor who specializes in cannabis compassion. There are clinics in most of the states with medical marijuana programs, but don&#8217;t be fooled. You will be required to show medical necessity by the majority of doctors. I have heard of certain doctors writing recommendations without any previously documented medical history, but they will not be discussed here. This information is for people with legitimate health issues seeking reprieve from the daily agony of being sick or severely injured.

Once you&#8217;ve made the decision to obtain a medical marijuana permit you will need to get a doctor to sign off on your state application. This can be very frustrating if you have spoken with your personal physician and gotten the laugh off. That&#8217;s when your doctor chuckles at your request to discuss medical marijuana, and then quickly avoids the subject. My pain specialist had a narcotic contract his patients had to sign that out-right disallowed the use of marijuana, and if it is detected in a patient&#8217;s system they will be dismissed as a patient.

When I got the laugh-off I started looking for a compassionate doctor. This is when I found the THC Foundation. This organization has clinics in eight states, and they offer all the information any new medical marijuana patient could need to get started.

Now there are other kinds of clinic, too. One is called MediCann, and they have clinics up and down the state of California. Beyond these two groups, there are more and more doctors opening compassion clinics everyday. Click the state link above to find a clinic in your area.

Once you have a doctor&#8217;s recommendation you will need to send your signed application in to the state with your fee.  Once you get your permit in the mail, you have officially joined the thousands of medical marijuana patients who are take comfort in knowing they are reducing their daily intake of deadly substances.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/mncsff*


----------



## hanfhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to use your post as a realty guide. 

Kids!! Pack the car, we're movin'


----------

